# "The Professional Pastry Chef"



## aurora d. (Aug 14, 2008)

I have already read "The Professional Pastry Chef" and thought it was great, now I'm wondering if the next book in the series "The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef" is just as good? Thanks:smiles:


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I've been staring at this post since it first popped up. I too LOVE my PPC. In fact I have loved it to pieces over the years and need a new copy. My husband got it for me at BAM or B&N, I don't remember which, but I remember it wasn't cheap at all, some where around $90. (Those were the days before we used the net and Amazon for book purchases). 
I have always wanted to get the second book (I remember reading somewhere that it used to be all one book) because it has info on sugar work. After reading this post I checked on Amazon and you can get BOTH for less than what my husband paid for the first one. I'm thinking that I will request a "because you love me" purchase form my DH and get a new copy of PPC and the second one as well. I'll let you know how it is if I manage to swing a copy.

USE THE AMAZON LINK FROM CHEFTALK WHEN ORDERING BOOKS!!!!!!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Even better than the first one you won't be disappointed.


----------

